# Handy als 2 Bildschirm nutzen



## DEADSHOOTER (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
Ich brauche ein Programm für mein Handy wo ich mein Handy als 2 Bildschirm für mein Pc nutzen kann
Ich besitze ein Galaxy S2.


----------



## Captainchaotika (21. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub das giebts ned, währe aber für mein iPad 3, oder Galaxy Nexus ziemlich cool.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (21. Juli 2012)

Naja kommt drauf an wie das genau laufen soll. LogMeIn gibts zum Beispiel (zumindest für iOS) auch als app.


----------



## DEADSHOOTER (21. Juli 2012)

Ich hab nach langem suchen was gefunden Teamviewer ist ideal man kann sogar denn Pc damit steuern. Man kann da auswählen welchen Bildschirm man auf dem Handy angezeigt haben will. Kann ich allen empfehlen ob es auch fürs iOS gibt habe ich keine Ahnung aber ich vermute schon. 
Danke trotzdem für eure mühe.


----------

